# Pricing minor drywall repairs



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post, although i have been using this site for a couple months now and have found some very useful information.

I have been painting for over 15 years and have just recently (after moving to a new area) decided to start my own painting company, something I have been doing on the side for the last 6 years. I know enough to know that I still have alot to learn and am looking forward to being a member of this community.

When I am bidding a painting job, I am often asked to do small (minor) drywall repairs, such as re-taping split joints or cracks, skim coats after wallpaper removal and small piece work. I am looking for some general information on how to price this stuff out. I know alot has been said on this topic here and in other forums, but the answers usually apply to hanging/finishing large areas where the price is given in either sqft. or per board. This really does'nt compute if i am just cutting out and replacing 2x2 piece where someone as put thier fist through the wall. I would'nt consider myself to be a profesional drywaller, but i can do patchwork and make butt-joints dissapear even if it takes an extra coat, and little more sanding.

Here are some examples of what i asking about in terms of pricing.

1. A doorway that had been closed up and was either poorly taped or not taped at all, leaving a crack where the jam once was. Total linear ft to be taped is about 17ft on each side of the wall.

2. A 12x12 room that needs to be skim coated after home owner removed wallpaper. total area 144 sqft.

3. Small piece work (cut out and replace damaged drywall).

I dont typicall like to charge hourly, so I am wondering if anyone has reasonable price per linear ft for something like 1 and 3 and sqft for 2. As I said above, this is more often in addition to a larger painting project

Thanks

matt


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't charge hourly, but dont charge by the foot either. 
Just look around, take in what you see and think to yourself how long it will take you and what you're willing to do it for. Thats it. There's no set rate or special trick for pricing stuff out. I never go by anybody else's prices. Ever. Just give the Home owner a ballpark figure, and make sure you're happy with the price.

I often times will go look at a job and give the client a price, say, 1500$ for example, and the client will say "oh...well we got another quote for 1000$". In which case i'll simply reply "sweet! Go with them then...but remember, you get what you paid for." And often times they will just hire me anyways. Its all about client relations. Give your client as good a deal as you can, but make sure you're not working for free either.
I never lost money on a job I didn't get.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for your response Precision, this is basically what i've been seeing in other forums from those who are not just bustin ball for asking the question in the first place. I guess I just need to start really keeping track of how long this small stuff is taking so I'm not losing money on the bigger picture, which is the painting.

I appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Don't charge hourly, but dont charge by the foot either.
> Just look around, take in what you see and think to yourself how long it will take you and what you're willing to do it for. Thats it. There's no set rate or special trick for pricing stuff out. I never go by anybody else's prices. Ever. Just give the Home owner a ballpark figure, and make sure you're happy with the price.
> 
> I often times will go look at a job and give the client a price, say, 1500$ for example, and the client will say "oh...well we got another quote for 1000$". In which case i'll simply reply "sweet! Go with them then...but remember, you get what you paid for." And often times they will just hire me anyways. Its all about client relations. Give your client as good a deal as you can, but make sure you're not working for free either.
> I never lost money on a job I didn't get.


Don't feed the painters, they will keep coming back:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

HQP2005 said:


> Thanks for your response Precision, this is basically what i've been seeing in other forums from those who are not just bustin ball for asking the question in the first place. I guess I just need to start really keeping track of how long this small stuff is taking so I'm not losing money on the bigger picture, which is the painting.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to respond.


No problem man! Just take a stab at how many hours you figure it will take you and bill yourself out for at least 40$ or so an hour. 
You have a business, that means you have over head expenses. We all do. Big or small. We all have some overhead.
Keep in mind your client is saving money by not having to hire a taper. Because you're doing both. So even if you think your price is a little high, odds are, its not! 
When people call me, no matter what size the job, I always tell them over the phone, its a minimum 750$. Before I even go look at it! Because we do taping, if I have to drive to your house 3 times to do 3 coats and wait for it to dry in between...and then wait for it to dry before I can sand. Thats a minimum of 4 trips. Even if it only takes me 30mins every trip. Thats time spent out of my day, gas money, wear and tare on my truck and time lost on another bigger job that I could have been working at. People think that if its a small job, like a couple punched holes in the wall that it will only cost 50$ to fix because its small. Wrong! If I have to drive to your house 3-4 times, even if its just 5mins each time! Thats time out of my day! Charge accordingly. If you're extremely busy, charge more! Then if you get the job, looks like you'll be working some over time. :thumbup:
Nothing comes free.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't feed the painters, they will keep coming back:whistling2:


Hahaha! Good one 2Buck!


----------

